# Westb's Journey



## westb51 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi all, been on the board for a while and I think I need to take the next step and start a journal. It's gonna be loads of fun so sit tight everyone and hold on. Today is my second day back. (had to go on vacation for spring break). I'll be training back today.


----------



## westb51 (Mar 24, 2005)

Didn't post tuesdays workout so here it is
Tuesday's workout

Back
Hammerstrenght Rows: 90x15, 90x10, 180x10, 230x8, 230x8
Bentover BB Row: 205x8 205x10 205x10 205x8
Lat pull down 110x10 130x10 130x10
DB shurgs 100x12 100x15 100x15
Low row 110x10 110x10 110x10
BB shrugs 225x10 225x10
Rev lat pulldown 130x10 150x8 80x12

Wed workout 
Bi's and Tri's

V bar push down 50x12 100x10 120x10 120x10
E-Z bar curls 30x15 70x10 70x10 60x10
DB overhead ext 90x12 100x10
standing alt curls 30x10 35x10 30x8
french press 70x10 70x10 80x10
1 arm rev pushdowns 20x10 30x10 25x10
DB preacher curls 30x10 35x8
hammer 40x10 40x8
db kickbacks 20x10 20x10

For breakfast had some steel cut oats. Next time i need to measure the water more accurately cause them oats were pretty tough. Just finished some pasta. Probably go get some subway in a couple of hours. 

Tonight is legs. I've never really been into legs, I would do them, the intenisty and weight was never there, always going through the motions, and never did squats. After joining the board and reading post after post about legs, I'm all about them now. I count the days to my next leg workout.

Here is my training split, two days on day off abs and calves twice a week
day 1 chest and shoulders
day 2 back
day 3 rest
day 4 bi's tri's
day 5 legs
day 6 rest


----------



## westb51 (Mar 24, 2005)

my measurments

neck 18"
arm 16.5"
thigh 24"
calves 16.5"
chest 45" 
shoulders 54"
I'm sure the chest and shoulder measurement are a little high, kinda hard measuring by yourself

going to get weighed tonight and try to get bf measured


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 24, 2005)

Nice w/o's man. I used to have the exact same split, but i changed it to

chest/bi/abs
legs/forearms/calves
rest
shoulders/abs
back/tri
rest

I might go back to the one your using now because I love doing bi's/tri's in the same day, I just hate doing chest and shoulders together.

Good luck


----------



## westb51 (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks.

Had an awsome leg day last night. Left my journal in the car, I'll post my work out after lunch. I'm going to take the day off today. Tommrow I'm going to hit chest and shoulders. After my workout me and a two buddies are going to go to the boats in lake charles La, for a little texas hold 'em.


----------



## westb51 (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm not posting everyday like should, hopefuly that will change. I only have a computer at work so sometimes it get tough.

thursday's leg workout
five min on bike
squat 135*15, 225*10, 245*10, 245*10
leg press 540*10, 630*10, 700*4, 360*20
PL leg ext 45*10, 45*10, 45*10
abductor 95*15
leg curls 170*10, 150*10, 170*10
seated calf raises 3 set for 30 sec. @ 45lbs


----------



## westb51 (Mar 29, 2005)

Saturday WO chest and shoulders

bb bench 135*15, 255*9, 225*10, 235*10
db incline 95*8, 85*10, 100*9
decline bench 205*10, 205*10, 205*10
super setted PL inc w/PL flat (180*8, 160*7) (180*10, 90*8) (180*10, 90*8)
mac flys 140*10, 140*10, 140*10
lat raise 20*10, 20*10, 20*10

my strength was down that day, chalking it up to staying up late the night before. Oh well, ran out of protein last week and about to run out of CEX, better place my order before i wither away.

Yesterday's back workout was awsome

PL rows 90*15, 200*12, 210*10, 220*10
Bent over rows 185*12, 185*10, 185*10
Lat pull down 120*12, 120*12, 135*10
1 Arm Row 75*10, 85*10, 85*10
bb shrugs 295*15, 345*10, 365*5 w/10 sec hold
close grip pull down 140*10, 140*8, 110*10
db shrugs 45*10, 45*10, 45*10


----------



## westb51 (Apr 2, 2005)

this journal is not taking off like it should. 

today was back. not the greatest WO but a workout none the less.


----------



## westb51 (Apr 5, 2005)

tonight is legs, pretty pumped. my workout partner won't be there, has class. hopefully i wont kill myself under  the leg press. i missed breakfast, prolly gonna get some quiznos for lunch, i think they put somthing in the black angus, i'm an addict. hopfully i'll post tommrow and make it two days in a row. yesterday was my day off.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 5, 2005)

Looking good in here. For someone who hasn't done legs, you've got some nice numbers  How long are your w/o's taking you?


----------



## westb51 (Apr 11, 2005)

i lift w/a partner so usually right at an hour. its really weird b/c my partner and i don't talk while we lift. he has his ipod and i got my big ass cd player, we crank it up and lift. 

this weekend was our founders day (theta chi) so i went back to school and hung out w/some undergrads, drank some cold beer and played a little softball. the softball game was awsome.

today will be bi's and tri's. starting some creatine and protein today. really excited about it. hope everything goes well.


----------



## westb51 (Apr 12, 2005)

last night's w/o was, great awsome pumps. had a hard time sleeping woke up four times last night. today is legs. im not sure what it is, maybe the whey, but i've taken the browns to the superbowl 4 times.

weighed myself lastnight 226lbs. ate steak and eggs last night. by june i want to weigh 240.


----------



## westb51 (Apr 13, 2005)

lastnight's legs workout was medioakor (sp). my left knee was bothering me alittle. two weeks ago i started to play basketball on wed's. my knees arn't use to taking a pounding like i've been giving them. 

today is chest and shoulders. pretty pumped about today's WO due to yesterdays crappy one. not real hungry right now buts i gots to eat to get big. 

yesterday on the way to the bank i stopped by jack in the box to get a grilled ck. bruchetta (sp) man those are awsome. after i ate it i was near a quizno's so i thoght it would be a good idea while i'm there to get a large black angus. yum yum. on the way home from the gym i stopped by subway and had a double meat club. about 9 had a box of mac. and cheese.


----------



## westb51 (Apr 14, 2005)

did back instead of chest and shoulders. it was a good workout. i NEED to start doing dead lifts. i've tried to do them but when i do it feels like im doing somthing wrong. guess im gonna have to get someone to watch me and see if im doing them right. 

my workout partner has a gambling problem (so do I) and he talked me in to going to lake charles this weekend. we'll be leaving when he gets off work on sat around 3pm. usually after a night of gambling and drinking we go out to the titty bar or a club and drink some more but this time i think i'll pass on the booze but not the boobs.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 14, 2005)

Whats your calorie intake like?


----------



## westb51 (Apr 15, 2005)

TCD- my calorie intake is all over the place. i have no set diet. i'm trying to use the fit day calculator but i haven't made a habbit out of it yet. i'm currently on a bulk. not counting calories but eating lots and lots of food. prolly not the smartest way. i rarely eat sweets and i try to keep the fried foods at bay but other than that its more or less a free for all. 

yesterdays chest workout went well. getting a little stronger on the presses. my gym needs to get bigger dumbbells 100 is the max.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 15, 2005)

Even when bulking it's still a good idea to set some sort of diet framework up to prevent yourself eating a silly amount of calories too often. But cool, if this works for you then grand.


----------



## westb51 (Apr 18, 2005)

this weekend was real fun, played baccarrat for the first time. drank 2 beers the whole weekend. 

sat work out was diff. b/c my gym had a bench press comp. going on. so the dumbbell/free weight area was shut down. i did bi's and tri's. today is legs, my knee is feeling well, can't wait, c'mon five o'clock


----------



## westb51 (Apr 19, 2005)

painful but good work out last night. my left shin were hurting while doing squats, i may have a shin splint  

some old buddies called me up last night and wanted me to go to huntsville, they were throwing a party, needless to say i went.  one of my buddies introduced me to this girl and we were talking, then i asked how old she was. 18!!! freaking 18 years old 

anyhow chest and shoulders are tonight. my bulking cycle is going pretty good. (i think)
going to weigh myself tonite.


----------



## westb51 (Apr 20, 2005)

real nice chest and shoulder w/o lastnight. i weighed 232 after my workout. woo hoo 6 pounds. now if only it was all lbm  

doing back today. going to incorporate deads today. thinking my routine will go a little something like this. 

Deads 3 sets
lat pulldown 3 sets
PL Rows 4 sets 
BB rows 3 sets
DB shrugs
BB shrugs
Super Set of 1 arm standing cable row w/1 arm pulldown

today we'll be playing basketball. good times out there. last week i jamed my middle finger, can't flip off people as easy now


----------



## westb51 (Apr 21, 2005)

i need to reconsider about the next time i go play ball. jammed my right thumb last night.  besides that really fun.

did back last night, deads were my first exercise. boy i've been missing out. today is bi's and tri's not sure if it will happen b/c my right hand's grip may suck.


----------



## westb51 (Apr 22, 2005)

awsome pumps last night, thought my skin was going to rip.  my arms have never felt like that before, not that i can remember anyway. today will be a day of rest. hopfully leaving work early so i can go home and sleep.


----------



## westb51 (Apr 26, 2005)

never in a million years would i have thought that i would get tired of eating. man this is hard. last night i wanted to puke. today i had acid reflux. but enough  . today is back. going to do more deads today. last time i did them, man it felt great the next day.


----------



## westb51 (Apr 28, 2005)

did bi's and tri's  last night and i stopped after 3 sets on each body part. my arm were so pumped i thought they were going to explode. weighed yesterday and hit 240. i'm not sure how much longer i can go eating like i do. i'm not eating bad just a lot of it. yesterday i ate pasta and tuna all day long. took me all day to eat it.


----------



## westb51 (May 5, 2005)

i joined a flag football league, our first game was sunday had two back to back. lost both its all good. 

still hanging around 238-240 can't seem to break it. been eating like a mad man. 

chest and shoulders today.


----------



## westb51 (Dec 5, 2007)

well, i'm back ya'll and i think i'll just add to this journal.

for fathers day i got a membership to 24hr fitness. been off and on, nothing like how it use to be hopefully it will change. 

today will be back day. not sure what the routine will be, better go conjour one up


----------



## westb51 (Mar 8, 2017)

westb51 said:


> i joined a flag football league, our first game was sunday had two back to back. lost both its all good.
> 
> still hanging around 238-240 can't seem to break it. been eating like a mad man.
> 
> chest and shoulders today.



Oh yeah, pal??? Well your 7 year old son has flag football practice tonight so don't forget.


----------

